# Pre war bikes on CL



## highship (Nov 16, 2021)

Some stuff I put on CL…










						Pre War Bikes & Bike Parts - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Pre war bicycles! Westfield, Rollfast, Western Flyer, Elgin, Iver Johnson, Sam Sco, and others. All are projects and need work. Will sell all together or separately. Also, still have many parts......



					westernmass.craigslist.org


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 16, 2021)

NE CAB’ers ahold have fun with this one! Some good stuff there❤️👍


----------



## highship (Nov 16, 2021)

That’s what I was hoping for but so far only tire kickers… I would have liked to offer them here but I really don’t have the time or resources to ship complete bikes right now. Another week or two and they might just get parted out…


jimbo53 said:


> NE CAB’ers ahold have fun with this one! Some good stuff there❤️👍


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 16, 2021)

I like the Iver. Glwts.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2021)

highship said:


> Some stuff I put on CL…



pics to archive:


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 19, 2021)

@highship 
message sent


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2021)

PM sent.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 19, 2021)

What does the head badge read on the blue tall frame motorbike with the Colson chain ring sprocket, A&S forks with lopped-off truss rods, and Miami rack; is it a Mead?


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2021)

You know, I was wondering the same thing.  I'm just not sure what you mean by mead.


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 21, 2021)

Pm sent @highship


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 21, 2021)

😁  😁  😁


----------

